# HO Track and HO transformers?



## TrainGoon (Aug 5, 2013)

(I posted this on a different forum, so if you saw this on a different forum, feel free to leave an answer on only one of the two postings. Thanks!)
PLEASE EITHER READ THE WHOLE THING OR DON'T POST AN ANSWER. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS IN REGARDS TO WHAT I WANT TO KNOW, YOUR QUESTION MAY BE ANSWERED AT THE END OF THE FOLLOWING POST:
Sooooo I've just started building an HO layout. By start, I mean I just finished the construction of the table! I need to know what you guys out there recommend for HO track? I currently own Bachmann E-Z Track, and Life-Like Power-Loc track. Both of these tracks have their own, non-detachable road bed. People seem to not like tracks that have their own roadbed. Regardless, I kind of like the Power-Loc track, but have not run any trains on it. Is it reliable? Will it rust? I don't think it's made of Nickel-Silver, which seems to be the most conductive rail material.
Should I look into Code 83 or Code 100 track? What company is most reliable? How do I connect Code track? I can't solder the rails together, I'm not savvy enough with tools to pull that off. I don't want to burn anything down 
So what track do you recommend? The layout is supposedly going to be permanent. I intend it to. What track is reliable, cheap, works well, looks awesome, and doesn't need to be SOLDERED or nailed down? Any ideas?
Unless of course soldering and nailing down is easier than I'm making it out to be??
I don't like the Bachmann E-Z track too much cause the tracks don't stay together, so already I can't trust these tracks.
Thanks for the help, I'm super stumped.
ALSO I'm not using DCC or anything like that, just a regular transformer. Any transformer/power pack recommendations while we're at it??? Must obviously be compatible with whatever track you recommend 
Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

*Hope this helps.*

First of all, which ever brand of track you go to, I highly recommend that it be nickel/silver track. Less maintenance, and better conductivity. You should also consider what the cost of switches will be. My first track set, I used Atlas snap track, with a lot of flex track, all nickel silver. I have 5 locomotives, and only 2 would work. I am in the process of building a new lay out, went with Bachmann EZ nickel silver track, and suddenly, all 5 locomotives work! So, track is very, very important. Biggest regret I have about the EZ track is the cost of turnouts, crossovers, etc.

As far as transformers go, I have two MRC models, both picked up used on Ebay, and both work fantastically. One older one even has sound for diesel, and steam. (Not at same time).

Now, all this being said, you must wait for more responses, as I am a beginner myself. You will be getting more information from a lot of more informed/experienced people than me.

Welcome to the money pit!

Bob


----------



## TrainGoon (Aug 5, 2013)

oldsarge218 said:


> My first track set, I used Atlas snap track, with a lot of flex track, all nickel silver. I have 5 locomotives, and only 2 would work.


You gotta be kidding me! I was planning on using Atlas code 83 track for my layout. Is their code 83 the same as their "snap" track??? I sure hope not 
Thanks for the advice. We'll see how this goes, I haven't had a chance to see what works for me and what doesn't.
- TG


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like we need the language censors to come in and clean up that post! Where's TJ when you need him?!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I use all code 100
atlas flex track
Peco turnouts 
MRC transformers.

sorry if I did not follow your rules, but you were yelling at us. Also welcome to the forum.


----------



## TrainGoon (Aug 5, 2013)

eljefe said:


> Looks like we need the language censors to come in and clean up that post! Where's TJ when you need him?!


He he my bad. I'll try to edit the post.
- TG


----------



## TrainGoon (Aug 5, 2013)

Southern said:


> sorry if I did not follow your rules, but you were yelling at us. Also welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the help, I didn't mean to sound like I was yelling. I'm not mad at anyone, it wasn't my intent to sound aggressive 
I'm just super confused with what track I should use  But I figure I'm going to go with Kato Unitrack, and Atlas Code 83 and flex track.
- TG


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Atlas Snap track is sectional code 100. Atlas True Track is section and comes attached to a road bed. It is code 83.

Kato track is very good. Persoanlly I use code 100 flex track and Atlas or Peco turnouts. All nickle-silver.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Atlas nickel silver code 100 flex track is likely the most widely used in
HO model layouts. It has an availability problem of late and many
have gone to use of other brands. Some, because of this, have
gone to code 83. But that introduces the problem of being unfriendly
to older rolling gear with large wheel flanges.

I had a layout full of Atlas turnouts but finally tired of fixing and fiddling
with them. Mine are all Peco INSULFROG. They are flawless. But do have
one drawback for me, they route the track power in the direction 
selected and turn off power to the other track. You overcome this
by adding track feed drops on either side of the turnout.

There are tons of used Power packs on the market as a result of
most modelers going to DCC...and we do encourage you to think in
that direction...it's where the fun is.  And, contrary to what one
would think, it is easier to install and use than DC.

Don


----------

